Ask HN: How do you deal with family members who are into conspiracy theory? - MKais
======
iateanapple
What kind of conspiracy theory?

If it’s the “people” kind then what you have to realize is actual conspiracies
happen all the time - there are many interwoven plots, ulterior motives, and
hidden agendas going on all around you.

People are generally good at noticing that _something_ doesn’t add up - much
worse at working out what might have actually happened.

They have also been lied to and mislead by our institutions often enough that
they are unlikely to trust your sources or corrections.

The only long term solution I can think of is to clean up our institutions -
but that won’t happen overnight.

If it’s the “flat earth” kind - overall these people are higher than average
intelligence and fairly well versed in the topics they are discussing - and so
unless you yourself understand the subject matter they will run circles around
you.

This second group are actually really interesting to talk to and ask
interesting questions - for example why do pilots fly without adjusting for
the curvature of the earth? Why do many long distance snipers not adjust for
the curvature of the earth? Etc etc.

I’m sure there are great scientific explanations - and I’m also sure that many
in the flat earth crowd would listen.

~~~
verdverm
I think you are right about the long term solution and the underlying cause
being disillusioned with leadership / govt / institutions.

I wonder if we don't need some sort of reboot because it is no impossible to
iterate out of where we are. I'm more hopeful for the later and human
perseverance

~~~
afarrell
> some sort of reboot

Note that this is not a thing that is possible. There is no "after the
revolution"

------
alexmingoia
I would remind them that the conspiracy has no impact on their life and they
are powerless to do anything about it, so why focus on it?

Them: “The earth is flat! They’re trying to hide it from us!”

Me: Okay. So what?

I wouldn’t try arguing with them. It’s usually futile and reinforces their
sense of superiority they derive from knowing the “truth.”

------
verdverm
That's a tough one because logic and fact does not work. There are some
previous threads and posts on HN. Try searching around with the advanced
filters.

Here are a few links I grabbed some time ago

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/08/07/qanon-
isn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/08/07/qanon-isnt-just-
conspiracy-theory-its-highly-effective-game/)

[https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.nbcnews.com/think/o...](https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/psychology-
qanon-why-do-seemingly-sane-people-believe-bizarre-conspiracy-ncna900171)

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/psych-
unseen/201911/...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/psych-
unseen/201911/the-qanon-conspiracy-theory-mistrust-and-mass-appeal)

------
rboyd
I sit them down, pull out the list of conspiracy theories which turned out to
be proven true, and explain to them that these are the only conspiracy
theories that deserve any time and attention. All future conspiracy theories
should be rejected instead of analyzed, and we should always try to align with
the mainstream.

------
chrisbennet
Something I learned a decade ago was that facts often don’t change people’s
mind.

Before I learned that, I would try to change other people’s views with facts.
Now, I don’t try so hard since I know it won’t make any difference. Love the
conspiracy believer for their other qualities and ignore their crazy ideas.

------
kleer001
Aim the conversation towards their feelings instead of "facts" or the "truth".

Here's some structure to pull from :

[https://www.cnvc.org/training/resource/needs-
inventory](https://www.cnvc.org/training/resource/needs-inventory)

[https://www.cnvc.org/training/resource/feelings-
inventory](https://www.cnvc.org/training/resource/feelings-inventory)

The needs:feelings model from the Non Violent Communication course is great.

------
farseer
What kind of conspiracy theory? A percentage, no matter how small high stakes
events regarding money, power and fame are considered a conspiracy until one
day they aren't and its all real.

------
Spooky23
Talk to them but avoid social media. Eventually people return home and you
should try to be a friend if that is something you can deal with.

------
verdverm
Q Anon, the main active right wing group has one of their main sites here:
[https://qmap.pub](https://qmap.pub) You can see the gamification instantly.
They employ techniques in psychology, advertising, and much of what has been
learned from modern dark patterns.

Are you dealing with the left or right conspiracy theory?

(assuming right because that's the main one I'm hearing people having concerns
about family getting deep into)

------
seattle_spring
Block them from Facebook and only see them at family functions like weddings.

~~~
verdverm
This is näive, it's their family and that is a last resort more used with
addicts. You don't just throw family out when they have been brainwashed, you
try to help them like OP.

~~~
seattle_spring
I personally think it's näive to think you can change someone's mind who has
been politically brainwashed. Maybe your experience is different.

~~~
verdverm
Minds change and open up all the time, despite the prevailing story told by
the media brainwashing a much larger portion of the populace.

------
Vinceo
Like the one involving trump and russia?

~~~
badinsie
trump and russia was a cover up for the clintons murdering seth rich

~~~
Vinceo
My comment was meant to point out the hypocracy of the mainstream who thinks
conspiracy theories are bad but at the same time bought into the trump/russia
conspiracy theory hook, line and sinker

